# Merry Christmas to All



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2019)

There are so many Christmas threads  but not one to share greetings to each other...or at least I don't think there is...Anyhow that's why I started this one--to say Merry Christmas to all..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2019)

_Let every heart prepare Him room ... _


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 9, 2019)

Good thread

It can't be said enough


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks Ruthanne, Merry Christmas to you too, and to all the good folks here who celebrate the holiday.


----------



## toffee (Dec 9, 2019)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL MY NEW FRIENDS ON THIS SITE SO GLAD I JOINED !


----------



## peppermint (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

To a wonderful holiday season everyone  ...  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2019)

Wishing all at Senior Forums a very Happy Christmas and all the best for 2020


----------



## terry123 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ditto to all. Have a blessed season!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

And more greetings for you!    
​


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

A Joyous Christmas to All!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone from Pappy:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Will enjoy the season more when the temps get below 80,   and I can turn the A/C off   ...  hoping that is coming soon.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

Someone got pissed at Santa


----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

All right, all right, time to be merry.  There you go, I wore my Santa costume.   Merry Christmas y'all!   Now, can I have my nap?!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2019)

Catlady said:


> All right, all right, time to be merry.  There you go, I wore my Santa costume.   Merry Christmas y'all!   Now, can I have my nap?!
> 
> View attachment 85136


Awwww....so sweet!  Thank  you kitty...go to sleep now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Someone got pissed at Santa


Hahaha. That’s hilarious.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 18, 2019)

He's checking it twice....So you better be nice....He is coming to town....My Favorite time of the Year...
Getting together with my lovely family....Be Good, Be Nice, You never know what will Be Tomorrow..  Love, Peppermint....


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm not in the Christmas mood but with these pics, how can I not be.  Great pics!!!!!  I'm getting there. I plan on going out getting my hubby, son and daughter Christmas gift maybe tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 18, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> To a wonderful holiday season everyone  ...  Merry Christmas!


Absolutely beautiful!!!  Ok Ok Ok.. I'm moving toward being in the Christmas spirit..lol


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 18, 2019)

toffee said:


> MERRY XMAS TO ALL MY NEW FRIENDS ON THIS SITE SO GLAD I JOINED !
> View attachment 84152


 Love the pic..  This is a great site Toffee.  I am glad I joined as well.. just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## peppermint (Dec 20, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I'm not in the Christmas mood but with these pics, how can I not be.  Great pics!!!!!  I'm getting there. I plan on going out getting my hubby, son and daughter Christmas gift maybe tomorrow or Friday.


You go girl....Have a Blessed Christmas....


----------



## peppermint (Dec 20, 2019)

We have the Fire Place going.....It use to be a fireplace only for real logs.....We changed cause I couldn't stand the smell of the fire..
So we had it overhauled...We just flick a switch and the fire comes on....


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I'm not in the Christmas mood but with these pics, how can I not be.  Great pics!!!!!  I'm getting there. I plan on going out getting my hubby, son and daughter Christmas gift maybe tomorrow or Friday.


I managed to get out today (Friday) and do a little Christmas shopping.  Also went grocery shopping for Christmas dinner. Wheeww.. proud of myself.  Moving forward slowly but surely!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2019)

peppermint said:


> We have the Fire Place going.....It use to be a fireplace only for real logs.....We changed cause I couldn't stand the smell of the fire..
> So we had it overhauled...We just flick a switch and the fire comes on....


Hubby had the fire place going for the last couple of nights.. I love it.  We also have the kind that you flip a switch..  its a gas fire place.  No fowl smell.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hahaha. That’s hilarious.


Maybe he was a bit naughty....lol


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Someone got pissed at Santa


Maybe Santa was a bit naughty... lol!!!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Hubby had the fire place going for the last couple of nights.. I love it.  We also have the kind that you flip a switch..  its a gas fire place.  No fowl smell.


Smell is one of my favourite parts of having a real fire


----------



## peppermint (Dec 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 85172


I love this picture....Merry Christmas...♥


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 22, 2019)

Tonight, we lit the first candle.

*HAPPY CHANUKAH, Y'ALL!
*


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2019)

To those of you who christian religion is important:


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 23, 2019)

And a very Merry Christmas to everyone! The sheep are excited to be out RV'ing,


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Matrix (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Merry Christmas and grateful thanks  to Our hard working admin team, @Matrix  and @SeaBreeze  and families   *
*
 To all of my friends here in our forum family  and with thoughts to all  whom we've lost , and those who have suffered this year too...

With prayers and  thanks  for a good past year and  better  to come ...
*
*A very Merry Christmas to you all *


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I managed to get out today (Friday) and do a little Christmas shopping.  Also went grocery shopping for Christmas dinner. Wheeww.. proud of myself.  Moving forward slowly but surely!!!


Me Too?!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas blessings to all of you.........


----------

